# Kara I have to give you a big kiss



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I finally used the Isle of Dog products last night on both boys, who were overdue for their baths. Bailey, as always, was easy. He loves his bath and happily stands in the tub while I rub him down and otherwise fuss over him. Interesting, I used two different shampoos for the boys. Bailey got the #10 shampoo, while Milo got the #30 detangling version. I like the smell and consistency of #30 better but both work great.

I must admit, every time I was around Milo yesterday I smelled sh*t. I kept looking for it in the house but couldn't find any. It didn't occur to me (stupid me) that he might have a *very, disgustingly* poopy butt. I bathed Bailey first because he's so easy. Milo, as usual, ran away and tried to hide behind one of the big girls. ound: Mommy, of course, found him and hauled him, heart pounding into the waiting water. I'm here to state I unequivocally *hate* poop clean up. It always makes me feel as if I'm going to barf.

While bathing him I noticed his heinie was red and swollen. It sort of frightened me. I hope he's okay and that I didn't miss something. I'll keep an eye on him today whenever I can be home. Because of his poopy butt, I couldn't spend the time dematting him before the bath so I took my chances. I also used the conditioner and the grooming spray that they recommend be put on at least two minutes before combing.

To be honest, the process took hours. Some of his matts were the size of New Jersey and I patiently cut into them and worked them out the best I could. Are they all out? No, but I thought if I prolonged it any further I'd make the whole process so distasteful to him that next time would be worse. I would say we got out at least 75% of them. The products were incredible for my boys and I will definitely get the full sizes of the ones I tried in the kit.

Today, they are both soft as can be and sweet smelling, although I must admit it took me hours to get the smell of sh*t out of my nose. ound: So Kara, if you're out there, thank you, thank you, thank you.

Pictures to follow as soon as I can round them to take a couple. Oh, an epilogue to the story -- Milo managed to get his paws disgustingly dirty on his first walk this morning. :frusty:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Geri, I knew you would love the products. There is a store in Albertson that sells them. Just call before to make sure they have them in stock. I'm glad you liked the scent because it's hard to describe other than it is very pleasing, not overly flowery. And it stays with them for a while. You will be sniffing them for days because they smell so good.

Now if I could just get to meet those two boys (and you!)


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Michele,

I did call the store in Albertson but as I recall, it was a Sunday. There was no answer and no way to leave a message so I ordered online. I will never order from that company again so I'd be happy to contact them for the next time.

I would love to meet you and Kodi and Shelby. Perhaps we can do it soon. I wish I could go to New Jersey, but even if I'm feeling well that day I have a listing that has to sell. They bought another home and are in panic mode. I'm doing open houses for them Saturday and Sunday in the hopes it will be one that finds a buyer. Maybe we can set something up locally soon.

Here's the first of the photos. Remember Milo got himself filthy *yet again* this morning.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh Geri, those pics of your boy are wonderful! What a beautiful boy (sorry, I'd say handsome. But, I can't. He's beautiful, lol)


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Beautiful and handsome!!!!! Great photos!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

so beautiful....I can't wait to try it.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Beautiful and handsome! and sweet smelling too I'm sure for a bit anyway!
Thanks for the great pictures!

Beverly


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think Milo would be handsome no matter what. The important thing I found with these products is they seem to stay clean for a longer time.

Geri, maybe you can make it out to Bayshore on 8/17 for the Greater NY Hav Club match. Lots of Havs, sounds like a great way to meet everyone. It's indoors and air-conditioned.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Aww, Geri! :kiss: Big kisses back atcha', girlfriend!  I can't take the credit for the great find, as others here found it first  BUT..I just had to sing more praises!

Sorry to hear about the poopy butt and mat marathon. I've had plenty experiences with BOTH! lol I swear, the day i went to buy the IOD, I was contemplating letting Gucci dreadlock it was SOOOO very bad. lol, and I know you can relate that its just as hard on US to comb it out as it is for our babies to endure it!

I really hope the products help keep the mats down and hair soft. Gucci is due for a bath this weekend, maybe tomorrow. I have another leave in conditioner that I am experimenting with, I'll tell you all about it if it works! (I personally love it for my hair, but its really expensive!)

And can I just say...WOW! Milo is STUNNING! I cannot tell he got himself filthy again. lol....Boys will be boys, right?  hehe. His coat is just gorgeous, I love his coloring sooo much!

My in-laws just left for the airport, they have been with us for the last week, so it is finally quiet at my house and Miss Gucci and I are going to go take a power nap 

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Geri I love Milo's red!!! He sure is pretty boy!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kara,

Enjoy the nap. I have to tell you, for the first time since before the groomer "thinned Milo's coat" without my permission he's shiny, soft and smells delicious. And he doesn't look like he's twice the size he is because of all the matts (BTW, how the he-- do you spell that word?). He reminded me of a character out of Gone With The Wind with hoop skirts under his coat. ound: He looked like a blimp. Not that he's a skinny Minnie by any measure.

Here are a couple of shots of Milo with his first every scrunchy (such as it is), and a couple of poor Bailey who still looks like he has no eyes, or at best a little bit of one. I'm trying to be patient. But he too is so silky soft and *clean*.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

From the title of this thread, I thought it was going to go in a TOTALLY different direction... ****..



Ryan


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Beamer said:


> From the title of this thread, I thought it was going to go in a TOTALLY different direction... ****..
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan


You dirty old man you. ound:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

hshhahah... hey, it beeped out the word "d a m n" lol

oh yeah, and your guys looks great!

Ryan


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Geri,
I just love the pictures of Milo...he just has that expression I love on the havs and his coloring is beautiful. I am going to have to try some of that product...but I have some other product to use up first.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lynn,

I recommend it wholeheartedly. They are both incredibly soft, silky and easy to comb (so far). They also have totally different coats and it worked great on both. Can you tell I love it?


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

I just love Milo's pictures!He's sooo handsome!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Geri, you've got two handsome boys right there!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i love a clean dog and i hate a poopy butt too!!

your guys look great.
joe


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, the scrunchy stayed in really well till Bailey started biting Milo on the head. Then one, two, three it was gone. So much for being groomed.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

For a while there, I thought you were thanking Kara for the poopy butt that Milo got! I went "HUH????" :suspicious: ound: ound:

Milo and Bailey are gorgeous!! I sooooooo love their coloring. That reddish/brown is just beautiful and I love that they have 3 colors. I love that last pic of Milo. Cheeky little monkey!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Geri, the boys look great. You did a terrific job on them.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Geri, yes the pups look great. I am so sorry about that poopy butt. I always feel so sorry for them - and you aren't the first person I've heard who's found the red irritation from it. Hope Milo is feeling better now.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Milo and Baily are just beautiful! What pretty coats. I love the one where Milo is showing a little bit of tongue. 

I just had a bathing marathon too. Oliver was so matted and dirty. I tried floating the coat, but he was still pretty hard to comb out and I combed him out before the bath too. Poor baby. He's so patient. I'm going to go order the IOD products right now! I hope it works as well for us.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

marjrc said:


> For a while there, I thought you were thanking Kara for the poopy butt that Milo got! I went "HUH????" :suspicious: ound: ound:
> )


hey now! LOL

I know I'm a troublemaker and all that..but I have to draw the line SOMEWHERE! lol Although, the poopy butt issue, egads!

Here's a funny, I've been trimming Gucci's bum-hair to avoid the poopy butt, I am trying to get the cut 'perfect', because we are going on vacation in a few weeks, and I don't want our friends that are watching her to have to deal with butt baths!!!!! So what does she do yesterday after her trim?

She poops on her FOOT! Yes, the back of her leg down by her paw!:frusty:

I cannot win, I tell ya! lol

Geri, I'm sooo glad its working! You should be able to go a full week w/o any big mats with combing once a day, Gucci is only getting the little ones where her harness goes, but they come out easily.

And how to spell mat? or matt? I've seen it spelled both ways, so I'm not really sure. Spellcheck lets me go both ways (there's a dirty saying for Ryan to jump all over!!!!!!!! ound

Kara


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I just had to sign on to see those boys again and show my daughter how beautiful they are. I simply love Milo's smiling face!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci thinks Milo is HOT, especially with his scrunchie 

Kara

Wouldn't they make a cute couple?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Kara, she's drop dead gorgeous. Milo isn't good enough for her. He's a piggy. I'm going to have to give him a paw bath tonight. He *will not* stay clean. I guess it's not as much fun. I don't know how you keep her looking so perfect.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Really? lol 

I thought Gucci looked kinda *scruffy* in that picture, but its pretty recent. 

I don't really do that much to keep her clean, I think she's just 'prissy' and doesn't like the dirt. Or...spot baths? Maybe the thought of me plopping her in the sink deters her from frolicking in the mud? haha. Could she be that smart?

Today, I switched the calendar to August and there is a new picture of her, well..I show her and she jumps UP on the back of the couch to be close to her picture to ADMIRE it. LOL! Omg! My Husband and I have been laughing about it all day, it was the funniest thing....she practically posed the same as the picture. Classic.

Kara


----------

